# Powerstoke 6.7 infamous ticking noise...



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

after the first oil change. Who has it?
I do. Very annoying. From my research ford issued a TSB saying it is normal. Also, most are thinking Ford is masking this problem with an additive in new trucks shipped out to the dealers. 
Some say it is normal for a diesel engine. That it is just more pronounced with how quite the engines are nowadays.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Haven't noticed it on mine. I use t6 oil.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Had my first oil change w/ Royal Purple synthetic w/ their filter as well($161.00)...It started as soon as I left. Dealership said it is normal and no harm is being done to the engine. If you google it, thousands are having the same issue.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

After every oil change for a short period of time on my truck. Have about 45k on my 12. Everyone else I know has the same tick with the 6.7 until it just disappears.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Seems to happen more with trucks that have been EGR and DPF deleted for some reason. Mine doesn't do it but my buddies F350 started doing the tick after his was deleted and it's interesting. Similar to the sound of the exhaust system ticking like it's cooling down but louder. 

The few people I know that have had the ticking say the same, it usually disappears after a while.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Seems to happen more with trucks that have been EGR and DPF deleted for some reason. *Mine doesn't do it *but my buddies F350 started doing the tick after his was deleted and it's interesting. Similar to the sound of the exhaust system ticking like it's cooling down but louder.
> 
> The few people I know that have had the ticking say the same, it usually disappears after a while.


They are tricking you and aren't actually changing your oil..........


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I have 18k on mine, never has ticked.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Usually comes up after an oil change. It's normal. It will go away.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

43k nada


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

2013 using Rotella T6 and haven't noticed it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

6.7L DIESELâ€"TICK/TAP NOISE AT IDLE TSB 10-19-2
FORD:
2011 F-250, F-350, F-450, F-550
ISSUE Dealers should not attempt to compare any
Some 6.7L diesel equipped vehicles may exhibit a customer vehicles exhibiting this noise with other
ticking noise at idle after an engine oil change. It is similar vehicles as the noise is different from vehicle
often referred to as Typewriter Noise because of its to vehicle and this may lead to the incorrect
similarity to the sound of random typing on a conclusion that the vehicle has a condition.
mechanical typewriter. Customers may report that Typewriter Noise is a normal operating
when near a building, wall or drive through window, characteristic of this diesel engine. This noise has
that this noise can be heard from inside the cab. no short or long term effects on the engine. Do not
attempt repairs to eliminate this noise. This noise is
ACTION characteristic of the 6.7L diesel engine and will
Follow the Service Information to inform the typically cease or diminish significantly within the oil
customer of the characteristic. change maintenance interval.
SERVICE INFORMATION Refer to vehicle Owner Guides and Maintenance
Guides for approved engine oil viscosities and
The relationship between the oil film, crankshaft usage information. Use of different oil viscosities will
journals, bearing inserts and engine cylinder block not eliminate this noise and is not recommended.
produces a sound that is heard as a ticking noise. Customers should be informed that these conditions
The overall noise reduction in engines produced do not affect engine durability and no repairs are
today makes this noise seem new when, in fact, it necessary.
was present in prior model year vehicles, but
masked by other noises in the past. Because the WARRANTY STATUS: Information Only - Not
6.7L diesel engine includes a number of design Warrantable
improvements to reduce diesel engine noise,
Typewriter Noise can be more noticeable than on
previous products. Typewriter Noise is not
detrimental to engine function or durability. Other
manufacturers of diesel engines have reported the
presence of this condition for a number of years.
Build tolerance stack-up from engine to engine
contributes to perceived differences in noise
intensity. When engine temperatures reach 150 Â°F
(65 Â°C) or higher, (from engine idle up to
approximately 1700 RPMâ€™s), this noise can typically
be heard at the front wheel well and is often
isolated to the transmission bell housing or oil pan
area.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a 2012 using T6 and no tick.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

scwine said:


> Had my first oil change w/ Royal Purple synthetic w/ their filter as well($161.00)...It started as soon as I left.


Tried Royal Purple in my 7.3, bad idea. That motor had double the rattle in a short period of time. Never used it again.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

No tick. Not to derail since talking of oil changes, but I bought a used 6.7 a couple of months back and had my first oil change a week ago. Small shop by my house that I always take my truck and wife's SUV to. Nice, clean place with very respectable kids/employees that stay busy. Question is I was hauling about a 4000lb boat down to SPI and I noticed my oil temp was at 230 degrees or so going 75. In a headwind and boat has t tops but that is still high I think. I called a buddy of mine that's on his third 6.7 and he said I put the wrong oil in it. Kid at oil change asked if I wanted the normal, told him yes be Rotella. They put in the 15-40 and not partial synthetic. My buddy said you need to put in the partial synthetic but manager at the place said tiday when i called its a rue for ford to make more money. They don't carry the partial synthetic there, only full synthetic.

Do I go get another oil change and go with the T6 or run until next oil change?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

mine ticks -- louder after a fresh oil change -- then it quiets down


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

My Ford manual says to use 5w-40cj4 for extreme conditions, which include:

 â€¢​ towing a trailer over 1,000 miles (1,600 km)​ 


Ford dealer will put 10w-30 in it unless you specifically tell them you are towing. I take the Rotella T6 5w-40 to the dealer since they don't stock it. I think Motorcraft synthetic 5w-40 is a good bit more expensive than Rotella T6. Surprisingly.
Ford recommends 5w-40cj4 or 15w-40 if using up to B20 biodiesel.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Amsoil signature synthetic in all my vehicles.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks RedX. Truck oil temp runs at 206 at 80 and saw 230 with light load. Time to call my mechanic and look into a possible warranty issue. I just went through this **** with the 6.4 tgat was wayyyyy out of warranty I traded out for this one. Lol. Sounds really similar.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

My 2014 ticks, does more so after it idles for some time. Oil changes really do not seem to make a difference, but let it idle for an hour and it turn into a type writer. Got 20k on it, does not seem to be stopping.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a 2011 F-250, didn't notice the tick until after second oil change or so. It usually stops after about 2,000 miles on oil change. Seems to be the norm with these engines. I do have a leaking **** Ford radiator that I'm not too happy about, noticed it around 50,000 miles. Now I have a loud whine about 30 seconds to a minute after I shut down, its the waste gate solenoid going bad, really not happy about that.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

chasin tails said:


> I have a 2011 F-250, didn't notice the tick until after second oil change or so. It usually stops after about 2,000 miles on oil change. Seems to be the norm with these engines. I do have a leaking **** Ford radiator that I'm not too happy about, noticed it around 50,000 miles. Now I have a loud whine about 30 seconds to a minute after I shut down, its the waste gate solenoid going bad, really not happy about that.


Mine does the same humming sound for about a minute or so but only on occasion. Guess its not a warranty fix since its electrical so about how much is it to replace and what happens if it goes before repaired?


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

Sotex-
Apparently nothing happens. Check ford truck enthusiats forum under 6.7. If you hear the noise and press brake pedal and it stops, it's the waste gate valve solenoid. I haven't priced it to have it fixed yet. Waiting to start new job and company ride, so I can get this one in shop. I'll get radiator and waste gate fixed. Now tonight my power mirror on driver side decided it wants to act up. Another something to add to the list!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That sucks about the mirror.
I talked to our diesel mech that works on our trucks yesterday and he said its common. Said his 6.7 does as well and there is no reason to replace/fix it until the truck tells you. So ill wait.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Mine ticks for sure.. Use the motorcraft filters and oil. That doesn't bother me as much as my wipers that come on and shut off whenever the desire. Or a strange whistling sounds (more like a horn) when I'm going 70 plus into a headwind. 
Other than all that, I absolutely love the truck!!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

chasin tails said:


> I have a 2011 F-250, didn't notice the tick until after second oil change or so. It usually stops after about 2,000 miles on oil change. Seems to be the norm with these engines. I do have a leaking **** Ford radiator that I'm not too happy about, noticed it around 50,000 miles. Now I have a loud whine about 30 seconds to a minute after I shut down, its the waste gate solenoid going bad, really not happy about that.


My 2011 had a leak at radiator hose. That and water pump replaced at around 30k


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

My radiator is leaking at the seam where the plastic end caps and metal radiator meet near the petcock valve on driver side. Apparently my mirror gremlin has decided to leave and the power fold is working again. YAY!


----------

